# lighting for 29g fuge



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

got my 29g cube set up and running yesterday. yayy, me! 

there is a design flaw in this tank where, in order to change out the carbon filter, the whole light assembly has to be removed. i'm thinking i'll just go with some cheato in the fuge and do away with the carbon filter all together. would this be acceptable? and do i need to buy the "custom" light or what else would you suggest for lighting the fuge? i don't have a lot of clearance between the wall and the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

By all means, get that carbon outta there. Cheato would be more helpful.
Lighting can be done cheaply with a flourescent light or you can get extravegant with LEDs.
48 LED Aquarium Fish Tank 4 Blue 24 White LED Claming Clasp Lamp Light | eBay
10.5 in. Brooder Clamp Light-DISCONTINUED-E-240-4PK at The Home Depot
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Finnex-12-1...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2579b3afee


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

thanks, brian! i'll be doing some shopping this week.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Just found another neat one I think worth looking at.
Finnex Refugium Aquarium Light w LED 26 Watt 30 000K 10 000L Blue White Silver | eBay


----------

